# new dishwasher.. from scratch (pics)



## jeremytl (May 2, 2009)

Greetings all, 

I am installing an 18" dishwasher from scratch. Our old little farmhouse has never had one installed. 
The first challenge is this: I am using the hot water line from under the house which comes up under the sink. The dishwasher is going adjacent to the right hand side of the sink. Is there a part/ contraption that has a "tee", one for the dishwasher and one that goes to the hot water tap on the kitchen sink, so I don't have to "un-sweat" the gate valve and sweat on a new gate valve? Please advise. Many thanks-


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm pregnant, and have crotch critters. I need help, *bad.*




*You need a 3/8" add-a-tee found at HD or Lowe's, screws on to that 3/8" compression thread at top of the valve.*

*Other than that, the correct way is to put in 2 valves, which is code. *


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Jeramy, this site is a forum by professional plumbers, for professional plumbers. We talk shop here, not advise. I suggest you go to http://www.contractortalk.com/ and you will probably get an answer there.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

hanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

